# Pdi Didn't Uncover These



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Two problems have cropped up after taking delivery Wednesday: looks like an axle seal is blown on the street side rear wheel, and after last night's rain, water is leaking into both pass through storage doors.

As far as the doors are concerned, it looks like there was no caulking on the top of the hinge, so water was running back into the compartment at the top of the door and dripping on the inside lip of the bottom. I have put a bead of silicone on top of the hinge where it meets the trailer's trim. We'll see tomorrow if it works.

As far as the axle seal is concerned, I'll wait until Monday to take it to the local Keystone dealer in Nashville. Even though they are not an OB dealer, they should (!) honor the warranty.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Had some leakage on two of my cargo doors,one needed only adjustment, the other had to be replaced. Wish you better luck.

Dave


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bummer sorry to hear about the axles seal
Hope they get the axle seal taking care of for you
Let us know how you make out

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GoVols,

I think the leaking storage doors is fairly common, and to be expected. Not that that makes it right, but it is not unusual! If you think you are getting water into the storage compartment now, just wait until the first time you have to have the doors open when it is raining, and water is coming off the roof gutters!







I think GIlligan may have been subbing in the engineering department that day.









The axle seal is a bigger concern, but you are right, any Keystone dealer should be able to deal with that. The axles are not unique to the Outback.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

GoVols,

I had a little water getting in at the hinges on both my pass thru doors also.







A bead of silicone took care of it. sunny Hate to hear about the blown seal, but I am sure they will take care of it without any


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
You might want to check your outside campstove, if you have that option, too! Mine was leaking into and around the campstove. Also, I had leakage around the storage doors AND the exterior exit doors. The dealership determined that the problem with the storage doors and campstove door was the latches weren't tight enough, which is a simple-enough fix with a screwdriver. The door to the bedroom on my 27RSDS had to be adjusted several times at the hinges. The bead of silicone will not hurt, at all, and may prevent the problem. If not, check the latches, next.
Darlene action


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Call Keystone Warranty ...

tell them that the axle seal is blown and that you want them to take legal and financial responsibility for you to tow it back to an authorized dealer to have it repaired in case something happens to the axel on the way back to the autorized repair center -- either that -- or they can send someone out...

trust me ... thwey will send someone out...

If they give you any hesitation tell them that you have already talked to your insurance company and that your insurance company is concerned that the axle may disintegrate while you are trying to return the trailer and thus cause a catastrophic failure resulting in loss of life or property.

THEY WILL SEND SOMEONE OUT...


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not mechanically inclined and unfortunately wouldn't know if an axel seal is broken if it hit me in the face (or maybe I would).

What is it and what are the symptoms?

Thanks for the post GoVols....we're getting our first Outback in a week or so.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> I'm not mechanically inclined and unfortunately wouldn't know if an axel seal is broken if it hit me in the face (or maybe I would).
> 
> What is it and what are the symptoms?
> 
> ...


Easy to spot a blown seal: axle grease is slung all over the wheel well and all over the back side of the wheel and oozing out of the drum assembly.







Obviously this renders the brakes in that wheel ineffective.

I did not crawl underneath the camper during the PDI to check out the backside of the wheels (and not sure it would have manifested itself then anyway). This probably happened on the 230 mile journey back home.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

More free legal advice from Ghosty.....you better hope the Texas Bar Association doesn't hear about this, they might throw you out for conduct unbecoming an attorney.....

Sorry....it is all meant in fun.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good advice there Ghosty








Boy i'm glad your a member of this family









Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I had leaks around the pass doors and the stove. I put rubber gutter over all three - very dry now.

Jared


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You hit the storage door leak on the head with the water on the hinge as the source of the leak. A bead of caulk is all you need.

As for the wheel seal, A rolled lip is not unheard of. I would not tow it any more until you can have it addressed but if you have trouble getting a mobile repair person out to look at it, it is only a 20 minute job to pull the hub and replace the seal. It will take longer to clean up the mess the the leak caused. I know it is still under warranty but if you want to go camping, there may be no other choice.

Ghostys advice is sound but there is no time table that the dealer or Keystone will follow to get a repairman to you to fix the seal.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Call Keystone Warranty ...
> 
> tell them that the axle seal is blown and that you want them to take legal and financial responsibility for you to tow it back to an authorized dealer to have it repaired in case something happens to the axel on the way back to the autorized repair center -- either that -- or they can send someone out...
> 
> ...


Great advice Ghosty.

Thor


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Grease slung on outside of wheel? Are you sure it is not just the rubber grease plug?

Sometimes when the grease heats up from a mis tightened bearing nut or hung brake. The rubber plug will simply leak or popout.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Grease slung on outside of wheel? Are you sure it is not just the rubber grease plug?
> 
> Sometimes when the grease heats up from a mis tightened bearing nut or hung brake. The rubber plug will simply leak or popout.
> [snapback]97847[/snapback]​


Grease is oozing out from around the brake drum onto the BACK of the wheel and all over the wheel well. No grease on the front of the wheel.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

GoVols said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> > Grease slung on outside of wheel? Are you sure it is not just the rubber grease plug?
> ...


Darn!


----------

